# Vorgehensweise beim IO-Check im F-Bereich



## koderko (14 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr den E/A-Check auf F-Seite macht.

Eingänge sind ja zu prüfen wie auch Standard-Eingänge, bei den Ausgängen allerdings kann man ja nicht einfach steuern. Oder doch? Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Art IBN-Modus?

Ich schreibe mir je nach Komplexität der Anlage ein IBN-Programm, wo ich Merker aus dem Standardbereich verwende, um die F-Ausgänge zu steuern. Vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber so funktioniert es.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2021)

Mit Proneta kann man IOs prüfen und steuern. Ob das auch mit F-Baugruppen geht, das müsstest du mal nachlesen

https://new.siemens.com/de/de/produkte/automatisierung/industrielle-kommunikation/profinet/proneta.html


----------



## Ralle (14 Mai 2021)

Die Safety Ausgänge werden ja spätestens bei der Validierung der Safetyfunktionen geprüft, wenn man also testet und nachweist, dass bei Ergeignissen, wie z.Bsp. Tür auf, auch die Safety-Funkionen korrekt abschalten, was abgeschaltet werden muß. Für unsere Anlagen, die also i.d.R. eine SPS oder auch mal 2 haben und so maximal 20 Türen, 10 Not-Halt und 1-5 Bereiche, mache ich nie einen gesonderten Ausgangstest für die Safety-Ausgänge. Irgendwann während der IBN  muß man ja die Safety "scharf schalten", spätestens dann zeigen sich die Fehler, weil z.B. die Servomotore nicht mehr laufen etc.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

koderko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr den E/A-Check auf F-Seite macht.
> 
> ...



Für die Inbetriebnahme mache ich das auch so.
Der "richtige" Test kommt bei der Validierung


----------

